# Bajista en Problemas!



## mafealexis (Dic 18, 2009)

Buenos dias!!! ya se, ya se, los entiendo  .... se preguntan que hace un bajista aca adentro??  pues la respuesta es muy facil.... buscando ayuda.


Mi nombre es Matias y soy bajista hace unos años, tengo un cubo Peavey con parlante de 18" Black Widow que suena fenomenal, soy rockero de alma y me gusta exigirlo un poco  

El tema es que arrancamos una banda con unos compañeros de trabajo, estilo acustico, guitarras desenchufadas y tengo un bajo que es electroacustico pero lamentablemente no tiene un gran volumen por los sonidos graves que genera asi que me estaba amplificando un un sub de un home teather y un dvd... (ya se que es bastante primitivo lo que estoy haciendo pero es lo que hay  ).

Quiero fabricar un cubo chico ya que el Peavey que tengo pesa demasiado para andar con el transportandolo y dejar el dvd y el sub de lado, vi unos cuantos planos pero nada que le pueda poner una manijita y llevarmelo por ahi....... 

Mi hermano esta dispuesto en ayudarme, el sabe electronica pero el unico ampli que tiene es de 150W y me dice que es mucho para lo que quiero hacer. 

Asi que serian dos cosas en las que me pueden dar una mano  

1ero: Plano de un cubo de Bajo para algun parlante de 8" o de 12" que son los que tengo. 

2do: Un ampli acorde para ponerselo adentro de la caja y asi transportar todo junto.

 Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php
Busca un amplificador de unos 40W.

Creo que te conviene con un solo integrado.
Por ejemplo TDA2050


----------



## mafealexis (Dic 18, 2009)

Ya estoy viendo el ampli Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tan rapida respuesta, el tema de la caja alguien me puede ayudar? Desde ya mil gracias!!!!


----------



## sergio rossi (Dic 18, 2009)

hola mafealexis, el tema del bafle es primero en funcion de los parlantes que tenes calcular el volumen de la caja, postea de que parlantes dispones (marca, pulgadas, modelo, y si tenes los parametros t/s) y vemos como te podemos ayudar con las medidas dado a que el gabinete sirve para darle mayor rendimiento al parlante. (no se si los bafles para bajo son distintos de un woofer std. como por ej. los de gitarra que son abiertos, eso lo tendria que consultar, o bien fijarte vos en el modelo que tenes.) bueno espero tus datos. un abrazo.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 18, 2009)

Mafealexis,una buena guia y tutorial relacionado es: http://www.pisotones.com/Pantalla/Magogris/Pantalla_1x12.pdf


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 18, 2009)

si lo que buscas es como hacer la caja acustica paa un parlante entra en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/

ai hay muchos diseños de bafles y cajas...

espero que te sirva..
un saludo


----------



## edusonido (Dic 18, 2009)

hola mafealexis  ,soy eduardo de la plata ,  yo te recomiendo uno de 100 watts con dos tda 7294 que yo lo tengo armado y suena re joya  y a eso le podes armar un preamplificador , que aca te paso el plano  

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_prebass.php
http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm

y bafles no se cual recomendarte acorde a lo que precisas vos pero te puedo recomendar el karson para 12" que es el que tira mejores graves 

suerte capo... 
si queres aca te dejo mi msn NoLeíLasPolíticasDelForoYPorEsoMeEditaronElMensaje@ForosDeElectrónica.Com


----------

